# Clomid 2ww July 2005 Part 2



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the new home kimric!!!  

Morning all,

I am still waiting for my rabbit run to be delivered(4th day in a row).I aoolied for a job a few weeks ago and heard nothing so I just forgot about it and a woman called me the other day and she is popping round later to talk to me about it   Its self employed so I will have to see but its would fit round ant tx as it's delivering parcels for NEXT etc... I am not officially on the 2ww yet but we are still going to go for the scan on day 13 to see if we can catch it in time(little hope) after that I think we might be looking into private  

Nicki-I also dont see the point in having day 21 bloods done(in my case anyway)especially this month as i had a posotive opk and a scan showing I had ov'd.I have not known the results for a couple of months either as I havent asked but I do ask when I go to the clinic-I just get sick of calling them cos they are pants.

Sooze-good luck in your 2ww     hope the cat pee small has gone a bit!!!

BISCUIT MONSTER  - I think we should go to the supermarket together-god they wouldn't know what had hit them!!NEWS FLASH-BRITAIN HAS A BISCUIT AND CHOCOLATE SHORTAGE-HAVE YOU SEEN THESE 2 WOMEN    And as for the mirror question-you are not alone,infact(and I cant believe I am admitting to this)when I was on holiday I was so bloated I just thought it would be easier to pretend I was pg   I know that after eating the nice stuff it feels good for a short while but I always feel like that afterwards-fat/podgy/bad eating heffer  I even rented paul mckennas I can make you thinner dvd from amazon and it is really good(personal opinion) I fell asleep Iwas so relaxed but I still heard and remembered every word he said and alot of it makes sense and I think its helped me look at the way I eat!!!!

Nikki-You saucy minx with the  undies,you go girl   good luck with    

Anyway-im off for my 6th pee this morning-ever since the clomis I cant stop peeing 

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelly...it was me with the undies !!!!  (I've a bit of an undie obsession & can't stop buying !!) I know what you mean about the frequent peeing...it's even waking me up during the night - something that never usually happens !  Rabbits sound gorgeous...I'd love a cat but Gareth hates them...says their the devils spawn   and I said how about a "house" rabbit but he says it's chew all my shoes so not having that...wouldn't be fair anyway as we work all day...but perhaps when we move to our nice big house, with our nice big garden & we've got two small children asking daddy for a pet then he'll change his mind  

Susie...sorry you've not been good this week, with the asthma

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki - Sorry you had a bad day hun. I hope today is better for you. I have thoughts like that all the time - Oh I can't go to Alton towers cos I won't be able to ride anything! Now that is stupid - just wishful thinking I guess! I think I might have been tested too late, as it was only a 23 day cycle, and I actually came on later in the day after my BT. So, I guess that could be it.

Natasha - I too indulged in too much alcohol last weekend. I don't think it will do too much harm though hun. Got to have something to keep us sane! Might try the undie trick, although at the momnet I don't feel very urgh sexy.....just fat! can't seem to get back on the weight-loss-wagon!

SusieB - Sorry to hear about your asthma attack, I hope your feeling better hun. I know what its like trying to get peys off to the vets - everytime Max (my 3yr old monster dog) has to go we have to give him Valium! DOn't laugh! Hope the smell has gone.

Kelly - Hope the rabbit run arrives soon hun, I hate waiting around for stuff. Good luck with the job - I'd be lost without my Next delivery lady!

Flowerpot - how are you today hun?

Hi to everyone else. Feeling a bit more normal today. Although p'd off with DH for coming home late last night, which meant we missed BMS AGAIN!!!

Anyway, thank Crunchie its Friday!!

XXXX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!

Well I've got the day off work   hurrah (thank heavens for small miracles!)

Had a totaly selfish night last night. Cooked what I wanted to eat, drank a couple of glasses of wine (though feel completely guilty this morning - I don't normally drink at all!) and made dh watch crap tv (which he hates!). And I good a good nights sleep without the nightmares (could have been the wine  )
Anyway things are looking so much brighter today and I'm feeling a lot more  

Kelly - Hope the rabbit run arrives soon and the bunnies get to romp away. Good luck with the Next delivery thing. I have a friend who does it with her two young kids and its very flexible.

Natasha - I don't think the entire contents of my knicker draw is worth £150 (m&s white cotton boilables - perhaps thats where I'm going wrong)      I feel a trip to London coming on for some serious undy shopping!

Everyone else - Sending you loads of  and hoping it works it magic soon.

Love
Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Rabbit run came!!!Wohoo!! Why do delivery men wait to knock on your door until you are having a no2(sorry tmi) anyway rabbits love the run but they both tried to escape when I was trying to put them back in the hutch!!Little buggers-felt a bit daft running round my huge garden shouting " MAX,PADDY STOP RUNNING AWAY"

I start the deliveries next week and I wasn't nervous until I found out I have got to drive my new car into(yes into) the parcel depo,no pressure  

Debs-good on you for having a good night hope you feel better for it!!

Kerry-Im with you on the fat wagon!!!Just cant get motivated 

Natasha- I wanted a cat but I get irritated and so does my sis so she could never visit,but I strongly advice rabbits they are wicked!!!Dead funny to watch.


Looking foreard to vedging and watching bb tonight!!!!

Did any of you watch last nights-how much did ya wanna knock craig over the head with a mallett 

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello Girls

It's the weekend yipee!! 

I'm off work all next week   very pleased, but not happy with the weather forecast, someone please tell me it's going to be hot and sunny!  We have two cats and they are lovely!  Fred and Ginger, brother and Sister, they are our children and I even get Mothers Day cards and pressies off them, what clever cats! I have been trying to persuade DH to get a kitten as the vets have some at the moment, but I'm not getting very far at the moment, so he is not so D, more H!  

Also glad it's not just me peeing all the time!  nice to know there are others getting up in the night too! 

Kelly - Your postings always make me laugh out loud!   You're so funny.  Well done on the next job and hope it goes well, do you get a discount?  Very important!  Hope bunnies settle in well.  I didn't see BB last night but Chris Moyles was talking about it on Radio 1 and playing back some of the things Craig was saying, he sounds like a   

Kerry - I don't feel sexy either, just fat and bloated!    Something has to be done.  I think I'm going to join the Gym next week, all the info has been sitting on the side for months now, need to get my **** into gear!  If they weren't done on the right day, then it would definately make a big difference I think particularly if you had a 23 day cycle.  Hope you're feeling better today

Debs - You sound much brighter, glad you enjoyed yourself last night, you deserve it  

Natasha - We all need an obsession and what a lucky guu G is!  Will you wait until the 8th to test? Or before? 

Sooze - Hope your cat is OK and you are feeling better too  

To everyone else I've missed   

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Niki

Just a quickie cos I'm taking a quick break from housework - what a domestic goddess I am - NOT !! 

I'm not gonna test on "the day", I'm gonna leave it & if I'm late I'll test - this is my 28 day cycle month (alternate months, since Jan, have become little longer for some reason)...I just know if I test on the day my AF's due & its neg then I'll get even more upset - sounds  I know but I've been here so many times that I just wanna hold out a little longer...if I don't come on then I'll test...does that make sense I know we're "due" same day - are you gonna test on the 8th 

Anyway, wish you loads of luck & fingers crossed !! Very jealous you've got a week off...lucky thing 

   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha (Oh Domestic Goddess)

Just a quickie, I think you're doing the right thing, I'm just getting way too carried away!  

I think I'll also wait, as if I get all the signs of AF then i'll know already won't I!?

Good Luck   .  I'm thinking of getting a T-shirt printed up!!    

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Ouch,Ouch,Ouch!!!! One of my bunnies(paddy by name paddy by nature)is starting to get reluctant when I try to get him out the run and back in the hutch,I have got a huge scratch accross my chest and about five on my hand  bloody   .

Niki-Im glad I make you laugh  I cant look at a packet of biscuits in the same way anymore   I keep thinking " ooohh I wonder if the biscuit monster likes these ones 

Natasha-Domestic goddess you!!!Come and do mine!!!!

What dates do you both test?? Keep strong and dont test early or I will call the pee stick   ONLY JOKING!!!


I hope you both get the BFP'S you deserve   

Kelly x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all just popped on to send lots and lots of       around good luck on your test days fingers crossed  
                                                  love baby wisper


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Baby wisper

Thanks for your good wishes, think we all need it  .  How is the diet going?  

Niki x 

Hiya Kelly

Naughty   !  I'm not going to test. Felt really positive last week, but not so sure now .  I will wait and see what happens.  AF is due on 8 August, next Monday, I usually have a 28 day cycle, but not sure if the clomid will lengthen or shorten this as it's my first month, this month has DRAGGED!  

I'm going for my day 21 test today, so will have those results hopefully by Friday.  Also might be getting a kitten later  , I'll let you know.

Nikix

p.s  my fave biscuits are sainsburys, taste the difference shortbread and demerera sugar rounds, YUMMY!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Looks like cycle 5 was unsuccessful, came on this morning. So on to last cycle of Clomid. So fed up.

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun  
nothin I say will make you feel better, just take some time and you will feel positive again. remember me last week?  truly awful but I've pulled my socks up and starting again, month 6.  Don't give up hope.  xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey. You always say the right thing. I know I will be ok, just gonna be miserable today then hopefully bounce back tomorrow! Gonna ring GP and ask her to up my dose for this last cycle.
K
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kerry

Sorry to hear no luck  . I'm pretty sure the wicked witch is going to get me this week, I've got all the usual crappy sypmtoms.....in my next life I demand to be a man!

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,


Kerry-  I have posted on the other thread,thinking of you loads 

Niki- I go for my scan on mon 8th,so heres hoping you get the bfp you deserve and that I might actually get a chance of having my 1st iui this time   right im off to sainsburys  ps dead jealous about you getting a kitten-I want to see pictures!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi all 

Its bank holiday Monday over here in Ireland and I am relaxing this afternoon – feel a bit better after asthma attack – the steroids wont help me lose weight  but am doing well on diet from Weight Watchers.
Reading all the messages about biscuit munchers, undie lovers, rabbit and kitten owners plus the more serious set backs in TTC of us all here - I feel I am getting a little peek in to everyone’s lives .

I would like to ask a few questions if I may.
1.	My normal cycle is 28 days – tomorrow August 2nd  is CD28 – I would normally expect AF tomorrow. However I am positive I ovulated on CD17 – which means that AF is due 14 days after CD17 which is Friday August 5th – is this correct?

2.	I always get very specific AF signs which come every month I am not pregnant – and don’t the months I was pregnant in the past. Can I take it that I m not pregnant this month as all signs are there?


3.	Has anyone ever got pregnant in spite of having all the signs of AF on the way

4.	Last but not least when should I Test CD28 or CD 31.

Thinking of all my 2WW buddies.
Love and babydust to us all
Sooze
Sorry no personals but have to take my nebulizer..........


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sooze 

just a very quick (well as fast as a one handed - damn wasp - person can type) answer to q3.
i was convinced af was coming and didn't take a pregnancy test for quite a few days after the witch was due. What a nice supprise!
debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Susie - PG signs can be almost identical to AF signs! So my friend tells me - and she's had twins and another one on Clomid!

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

just thought I would try to answer your questions from my personal experiences

1-yep,you are right about the time af should show-I had to ask this question last month as I ov'd early and I got af 14 days after ov on the dot.

2-dont panic,as others have said af symptoms can be identical/similar to pregnancy symptoms,I have had no inkling at all when my last 2 periods were arriving and thats not like me at all-flippin mad tablets 

3-When I conceived with my son I had all the signs of af-I even got a tampon out the cupboard before going to the loo as I was certain I had come on,but I hadn't so I did a hpt and it was posotive!!(just waiting for it to happen again now!!)

4-If you are strong enough try to leave testing till day 31 + but we won't shout at you if you do one early,god knows we have all done it enough times.

Best of luck

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

We have a new addition to our family, little 9 week old kitten Frankie.  Only problem is Fred and Ginger our two cats hat him     They are really scared and are growling and hissing and won't come into the room he's in.  I'm very     I think we will wait until the weekend and it it's not any better we will have to take little Frankie back.  

Sooze - I agree totally with Kelly, wishing you lots of   and sending lots of   over to Ireland for you.

Niki x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join you to ask your opinion, for support even?
I'm currently day 36, on cycle 5 of Clomid. All other cycles have been under 30 days, except cycle 2 which was 37. I took a HPT on Saturday, which was negative.
I'm not having my usual pre-AF symptoms. I am having some mild twingey feelings every now and then. And also, more cm than usual (sorry tmi). I've got my appointment with gynae tomorrow, so will probably do another test in the morning.
Just don't know what to think - I know I had a negative hpt, but until AF arrives I'm still wondering. Am I being silly to still hold on to hoping this cycle?

Hope you are all doing ok?

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning, 

Twinkle-you keep clinging to every hope you have hun,miracles do happen!!! I had a similar problem a couple of months ago where I really thought af was not going to show,I also did a hpt=neg,I didnt get any cramps or twinges which I normally get but I did have loads more cm(sorry tmi) and then the wicked witch shows up without even a knock on the door.

I really hope this is your month-keep strong and be prepared for the worst and anything else is a bonus!!! .

Niki- Or should I call you cat woman!!! Dont worry about your other cats not accepting your new fur baby-it takes time,when we had a cat and got another(years ago) we let them have their freedom but we gradually built up a routine where we locked them in the same room at sat with them both and fussed them both equally,and slowly they accepted each other!!! Good luck with them .Any signs af might be on her way hope not 

Good morning to the rest of you lovely ladies!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Witch got me. Damn & blast.
Not only was I not feeling PMTy but she's a day early - 25 day cycle.
Bugger. 

Sorry feeling very blue. Off to scoff chocolate and feel sorry for my self.

Debs
(still blaming the wasp!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Firstly big  to Kerry, so sorry hun 

Twinkle & Sooze - fingers crossed for you... 

Niki - kitten sounds so cute...I sooo want one  How are you feeling cycle buddy ?

Kelly - how are the rabbits  Hope they're enjoying their run  Good luck with the Next job - when do you start ?

Debby - hope you're doing ok  how's the hand ? Hate wasps - only been stung by one once, when I was about 14, right on my bum whilst I was sunbathing ! Ouch ! 

Flowerpot - how are you hun ?  

baby wisper - good to "see" you  

Well, I'm still trying not to think about "it" too much, especially as due date rapidly approaches (Monday)...I've even considered taking the day off work...not having very positive feelings this month to be honest  I felt guilty for drinking too much champers the other Saturday at the wedding we went to but then this Saturday I went & did it again & had a fair amount of wine...I feel really bad about it as I'd been so good & I know its only 2 lapses in 6 weeks but I'm annoyed at my lack of willpower ! 

I've been getting no real symptoms of either  or anything more positive...I was feeling very bloated around CD20 - CD22 but not so bad now & been having the odd little twinge around my ovaries (almost like ovulation but its not) & yesterday I was getting some sharp, tight, stitch like feelings around my right side....but no sore boobs, no PMT (makes a change as I usually suffer really badly )...the frequent peeing seems to have stopped but I do appear to have rather alot of CM (sorry, tmi) 

I've also vowed not to purchase an HPT unless I'm late then there is no temptation to test early so our home is HPT free at the moment !!

Other than that I'm just playing the waiting game...not great when you're as impatient as me 

Went to see Charlie & The Chocolate Factory on Friday which was great fun - ooo Johnny Depp - yum    - managed to munch my way through silly amount of jelly sweets & felt like a sicky child afterwards !! 
To compensate I'm off for a healthy Japanese meal with my best buddie this evening - 1st time I've been on the tube since the bombs so feeling little apprehensive - the usual journey I make to meet my friend after work is on one of the lines that's still closed.

Gareths off to Amsterdam for yet another stag weekend in the early hours of Saturday morning so I'll be home alone so gotta think of some things to do to amuse myself.

On a sad note, I've just found out that one of my friends has just had another miscarriage...she had one after ttc for almost 3 yrs, then got pg with her little girl (whos 18mths) but sadly she's just lost another - why are our bodies so cruel  Sorry for mentioning it but just feeling really sad for her 

I'm keeping everything crossed for us all    

Take care & good luck

Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Debs

Sorry the wicked  got you - she needs another good 

I must've posted at same time as you 

Sending you huge 

Take care sweet
Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey kelly n all the gals  

Thanks for the advice its reassuring to know im on the right track with the length of my cycle. Today is CD 29 – only another two days to go – As I said I have all the symptoms AF is on the way…I don’t want to get my hopes up………..I am thinking of us all at this time. 

The good news is I lost 4lbs last night at Weight Watchers – even though I was on steroids all last week – I am very proud of myself. 

When will I – your cats will take to Frankie don’t worry – I have a cat too who I love- his name is Scrumptious.  He can’t come indoors because Im allergic to him but I just dote on him – he’s soo cute. Thanks for your good wishes its funny to think here I am in the wilds of the Irish countryside looking out at cows and fields and you’re over there in England – modern technology eh!

Twinkle 75 my fingers are crossed for you – let us know how you get on.

Debbycuk and KerryB sending you lots of love at this F*&^ing awful time – eat lots of choclate and maybe next month will be yours. KerryB how much will they up the tabs do you know and is it just a matter of asking?thanks for your advice – every little helps.Debbycuk hope your wasp sting is better and again thanks for the advice

Minxy holding my breath for you – feel as if I know you although we’ve never met. All the Please Pleasegod just do this one thing for me god and I will never ask you for anything else ever again moments are on us again – will keep you posted from this end. 

As I sit here I kinda know in my heart of hearts that AF is on the way. Don’t think it will ever happen for me – wondering when and if any of you intent to give up. 
Just off to supermarket now to get all my weight watchers food for the week – have 4 stone to lose imagine that – ive never been this heavy in my entire life – when I was nine months pregnant I weighted 2 stone lighter that I do now. Anyway everyone have a good day and lets take strength from one another.  
Sooze


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

God I'm feeling sorry for myself  today! I think I need to give myself a mental kick up the **** but I can't summon the energy to do it.............is anyone else in the same boat?

Who else is testing over the next couple of days? I know I should know this and I'm sorry for being crap, everything seems to be in one ear and out the other at the minute .

Niki, hope your other cats adopt your little kitten soon, my cat (called Casper funnily enough) thinks our house belongs to her and she just allows us to live there with her....she is totally spoilt and would have a fit if we brought another kitten in...she doesn't even like other cats to be in her garden when she's inside, she wasn;t always this bad but there's a big fat furball of a cat that lives a few doors up who beat her up a few times and she's sworn of all other furry things ever since! How sad am I rambling on about my cat?

Sooze - I've given up on the whole "pleaseGod" thing....I'm convinced he's not listening, mind you if all else fails I'm going to Rome for a wedding in September and I might just light every candle in the place! Congrats on the weightwatchers, I have no willpower whatsoever at the minute, it's the drugs, at least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Debs - sorry about   she's the Devil

Everyone else - hope your all well and managing to keep  ........isn't all this the pits!?!

One a lighter note....has anyoine been watching BB, am I wrong in thinking that Kinga one is clearly been let out of a mental hospital just to appear on BB? And what was she doing with that wine bottle!?!

I better go and do some work before I get the sack!

Nicki.x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Day 26 for me of a 30 day cycle! 

Been having peiod pains since Monday. Not feeling too confident. got good results from the docs re me ovulating so at least I know it is working! 

We are getting a baby on Sunday.....a baby whippet called Dolly. I cannot wait! 

We talked and talked about it and we were going to get a dog when we have a baby and as there is no sniff of a BFP we are getting a puppy instead! I cannot wait! 

Anyho, lets get some more BFP's girls!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Susie B - Well done with WW. I lost 16lbs on it last year, then out it on again on holiday/over xmas! Still struglling to get back on track. Keep your chin up babes.

Casper - Haven't watched BB but saw Kinga in the pool the other night. Your right, some mental institution is missing her!!  .  

Caz - We've got a fur-baby, Max. He's a 3 year old cross (Staff Bull Terrirer & something else). We got him from the Dogs Home when he was 8 weeks old. He's mental but we love him. He doens't like anyone, or other dogs! Be prepared for chewed shoes and bags and furniture!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well, not happy as Fred and Ginger are still hissing at Frankie and are terrified of him, I've given up smoking, but went out and bought some cigarettes as I was so upset and stressed, and proceeded to smoke the pack   and to top it all off I have all the signs that af is coming, great!!    

Natasha - How are you feeling today after that horrible time yesterday?  I meant to give you   yesterday, but didn't so you have them today instead    Are there any signs of AF yet?  I'm hoping it's going to be your month,   

Kelly, Casper (Nicki) and Sooze - Thanks so much for the messages on the   situation, it's so upsetting but I really appreciate your messages    Also WELL DONE 4 lb in a week is fantastic, any advice would be appreciated, I'm really impressed  

Debs - sorry the  got you,    for next month, hope your hand is getting better

Caz nox - bet you can't wait until sunday, hope all goes well and hope the   stays away.

Kerry, Twinkle and Flowerpot How are you??

Hope I've not missed anyone out, sorry if I have.

Just want to say, this site has become my lifeline now, it's so great that I can come on here and have other people who really understand what all this is like, what would we all do without it??

 to you all, and I agree with Caz nox, about time we had some more BFP's on here   

niki x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

I have a question.....and it's about boobs! I wouldn't quite often get pain in mine in the run up to AF but it's not every month. On both cycle's of Clomid they've been really painful in the last week, but on this one it's unbearable, they literally feel like they might be about to burst into flames and they feel huge! The pain is mostly at the sides but today it's going right round to the back, basically about bra height and my arms even feel sore, and if I lift my arms to chest height it hurts.....and when I take my bra off its like ohmigod, I have to hold them up or the pain can nearly take my breath away...is this normal. I know it can be a sign of pg but I really don't think I am as have had the pain before and have all the other symptoms of AF.

Nicki.x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Nicki

I get really sore boobs every month, and they are sore again this month and all the other signs of af are there for me  

I hope this is a good sign for you, fingers crossed   

Nikix


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lovely ladies

Well, I'm feeling oh so bloated again...it eased off last couple of days but today feel like I have a baby elephant shoved up my dress...frequent peeing has returned again, as has lower back ache...but boobies don't hurt at all, no PMT...thought I had the beginnings of it this morning but must've just been a moody cow instead as feel fine now 
So still no symptoms of anything as yet...
Busy at work today and then me & Gareth went off to his parents allotment as they're on holiday...G was sposed to water it for them but said couldn't be bothered as it rained last night so we just picked lots of blackberries, raspberries, loganberries, onions, beetroot...loads of fresh organic stuff...lovely...apart from now I've lots of scratches over my hands & blackberry juice stuck behind my nails...niiiice 

Anyway, enough of my rambling...

Sooze...fantastic that you've lost 4lbs...you should feel really proud of yourself   I'm keeping all my fingers & toes crossed for you mate...not easy to type mind you 

Niki...I'm doing ok thanks...it feels like a long week but I'm not holding out much hope...how's it going fot you hun ?? Hope the cats become friends soon 

Casper...sorry your boobies are so painful...must admit that usually before AF mine are so painful & "heavy" that I can't bear touching them...let alone letting Gareth get his hands on them   My AF is due on Monday & this month they don't hurt at all...very strange  I know this may sound silly but have you tried "putting" them in cool water...I must sound like a right weird nutter but when mine puppies get too painful I fill the basin with cool water & kinda "dunk" them in there  ...seems to soothe them a bit (even though Gareth thinks I've totally lost it)...ok cart me off to the funny farm now 

Caz...hoping the wicked  stays away...and jealous that someone else has got a new pet & I not got one 

Debs, Kelly, KerryB, Twinkle, Flowepot, BabyWisper...how are you Clomid Chicks  Sending you 
Sorry to anyone I've missed
   to all those still in the 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well AF has got me this morning - light at the moment, but I've got 'that sort' of tummy ache too. Day 38, last cycle was only 27!! How are we meant to know when to concentrate on bms when our bodies don't know what they're doing?!!

Also had gynae appointment yesterday. I'm staying on 50mg of Clomid, but he's now introduced 850mg twice a day of Metformin. Next appointment in 3 months. So, here I go with another set of side-effects!!

Hope you're all doing ok? Sorry no personal messages today.

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Twinkle - I posted on the other board as well but just incase heres another!


Debs


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Clearblue says ,  .

Nicki.x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all my pals,
Casper i know what you mean about the blues - sometimes i wonder if theres any point then something nice happens and im all set again - hope youre feeling better. the boob thing is actually a good sign - every time i was pregnant my boobs stayed sore right up till the day i tested - wheras soreness went a few days before when i wasnt preg.
the only thing i did different this time on WW is to drink 2 litres of water every day - when i feel hungry i eat a  peach or plum and i treat myself to steak rather than mince so when i sit down to my dinner i feel im getting a treat. expensive but my friend is on the lipotrim diet and pays 64euros per week for 21 satchets........i am doing well and feel empowered - if i only i could get this baby thing right....

Poor twinkle75   to you thinking of you.

Caz fingers crossed tomorrow is the day i test - couldnt sleep last night - was planning how id break the news to DP could i contain myself and wait till he got home or phone him in work - pathetic or what.
Hi KerryB whenwillI and anyone else i left out.
Only one more day to go - dont know wheter to go in to work today or not - I work flexitime and can work at home - feel to unsettled to concentrate.
all the signs of  are there so im not getting hope ups.
Babydust to us a

Sooze

Minxy i too was peeing all night wonder if its a good sign or not. fingers crossed


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Twinkle - I'm so sorry hun...sending you lots of  Our bodies play such cruel tricks on us soemtimes 
Casper - Sorry you got a neg mate but if your AF still doesn't arrive then test again in a few days as it could just be too early...don't give up hope until the  actually puts in an appearance

All I can say is I've still no symptoms of anything at all...not even got my usual PMT...I just don't know what to think...so I'm not !! 

Sending  to those that need them & plenty of  to everyone

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

has pretty much arrived.....I hate that B*T*H!  , fabulous company for the weekend. 

Hope you all have better luck  .

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

SOOOOOO sorry you think af is with you!!!!! What a pain in the ****-hope your ok??!!

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry Casper  

KerryB
xx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

dear casper was hoping this month was yours - so sorry 

AF was due today - she hasnt arrived yet but all the signs are there.  did test it was   so am expecting her any time. Feel soo sad for us all 

With love
sooze


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sooze,

Really hoping the wicked witch leaves you well alone,thinking off you hunny!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hey kelly thanks - well so far no AF did test again this morning and still negative - all signs of AF are still there though i do feel sick which is unusual for me - in my heart i think it a BFN but always a little hope. 
I clicked on My Photos on your message and a new board came up i clicked on most viewed and loads of photos appeared - never saw this part of FF before. Explain please.

i think everyone else is probably on another board as i dont seem to be hearing from any other cycle buddies - must check now.
Enjoy your saturaday night.
Love
Sooze


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OH my god!!!!


Have you heard niki's (whenwills) news? Its really good!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hey kelly and whenwilI absulutely fab news -   

you must be over the moon - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
Love Sooze


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home for August this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34401.0.html


----------

